# Weekly competition 2010-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 R' U2 F R F2 R U2
*2. *F' U' F' R' F2 U R2 U' F
*3. *F U' F U2 F' R2 F R' F'
*4. *R' F' R F U R2 F' R U2
*5. *U F R2 U2 R' F2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 R2 D U L2 B L2 F2 R' B2 D' F2 D R' F2 R F' D
*2. *B2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U F' R F' R' F2 L' U F D B
*3. *R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B L U2 L' U' L' B U F' L2 B D L2 F2
*4. *R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' L' R F2 U' F' D' U R' U F D U R2
*5. *U' F2 D' U B' F' D' B2 R' F' U2 L' R D R D' L D2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' F Uw2 L U' B2 Fw F U' F2 L2 R D' Uw F2 R F2 Rw D' L2 F Rw2 D2 U Rw2 F' U' L B2 Uw Fw2
*2. *B Fw U Fw L' D' B F L Fw U' F' D2 U Fw F2 L F' U' F' U' Fw2 U B L' R D2 B' U B R2 F2 Rw D Uw' R2 D Uw U B'
*3. *L R2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 B2 Fw F Rw2 Fw F R2 D' F D' U2 R' B2 F2 R B2 D' U' R' Fw2 F U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R B2 Uw2 L D' L Rw
*4. *Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 F U2 Fw Uw' R' Uw L2 F Rw' D2 R' B' Fw F' L2 R Uw B' Uw' R' Fw Rw2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B Fw D' U Rw B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw F2
*5. *Fw2 F' L2 F L2 R D' U2 B2 U Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R' D' Fw F' U2 L2 D' Fw2 U' L Uw L Rw' U' B2 F' Uw B2 U2 R2 U' Rw2 F2 U' Fw Uw F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Dw B Uw2 Fw Dw' B2 Fw2 L R' Fw L' Uw2 F Lw' Fw2 Dw2 L' U B2 Bw' Uw' Lw' F' R2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 B' R2 B' Uw' U' Fw' R2 D' Uw2 U' L Rw2 B Fw' Lw B Bw' U' L2 Bw' D2 L2 R B D' L B' F' Dw2 Uw2 B' Lw'
*2. *R' F' D L Lw' Rw' Fw' L2 Bw F' L Bw Rw' Uw L F2 U2 Lw2 Rw Uw' L' B Fw2 F' Dw U Lw' R' Bw U B Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw F2 D' Lw2 Dw Fw Lw D' Lw2 D L B2 Fw2 Dw U Bw2 Lw' Rw D' Dw' F Dw L' R Bw2 Uw
*3. *B D U' R B' Bw F Lw B Bw2 Uw' B Fw' R Fw' D Dw U' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw Bw D2 B2 L2 Uw B Bw L2 R2 Uw' B' Dw Lw' Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw' F2 D2 F2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F' L Lw Dw' L Dw2 Uw2
*4. *D' Dw2 L2 R' F2 Dw2 L' Dw B2 Bw' D' F' Uw B2 Bw' L Dw F2 D Dw2 R D2 U R2 B2 Bw' Fw' Rw Uw Fw' Uw R2 Uw F2 Lw' D2 B' F D2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw Fw' D2 Dw' U Fw2 Lw Rw' D U B2 Uw
*5. *Bw2 D Lw' Rw2 B Bw' Fw2 F L2 Dw U B R F Uw L2 Bw D2 B Lw' D' Fw' Dw2 Rw D2 R Uw B2 Lw2 Rw2 U' Rw U' B' Dw' F' Lw R' D' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Lw Fw' Uw' U Fw' Rw Bw Uw2 L Lw' B2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw D' F2 Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F L U2 2B2 R2 2F F2 2D' 2U' 3R' 2F R2 3F2 2U' B 2B' L' 2F2 F 2L2 2F' 2U2 R' F2 R' 2D' 3U2 2U B 2B2 3F2 2L' 3F2 2D 3U' 2U2 B2 2U2 2B 2U F' L 2F2 U2 L 2L' 2B2 2R R 3U2 R' 2U F' 2D U' 3F' F 3R2 B' L' 2L' 3R2 3U 2U2 2B2 3U 2B2 L2 3R2 2F2 R' U2 2B' 2L 3F2 L 2R2 D' B2 2B
*2. *D 3U' 2F R 2U' 2R R U 2B F 2U2 B' F D 3U' 2U' F2 2D' 3U 2U' R F2 3R' 3F U2 2L B' 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 D' 3U' 2U2 2L' 2U2 2F2 L B2 R' 3F 2L D2 2D2 2B' D 2L2 3R' 2R2 F' D' 3F' 3R2 B 2B 3F' 2F' F' 2D' U2 L' R 3F' 2D U2 L 3R 2R B 2D' 2F' 2U2 R2 2D2 B' U B L' F' R'
*3. *B D B' 2U2 U 2B R2 2U U2 2B2 D2 2B2 L' D 2D' B' 3F F2 2L B' 2D' L 3R 2B2 2R2 3F 3R2 2B 3F 2F R2 3U2 U F2 L 2F2 U' 2F2 2R B2 2B 2U 2B 3R' D R 2B U 2F' 2L 2B 2D2 3F 3U' 3F' 2L B2 L 3R' 2F' D' 2F' 3R' 2U2 U 3R B2 D' L2 B' 3F2 2U2 F D' 3F 3U2 2B2 2L' 2R2 2F2
*4. *U 2R 2D2 2U 2B2 3R2 F2 D 2F' 2U2 U2 R2 D L 3R' 3F2 D2 F D2 2R2 2B2 3R2 2F2 L2 3R' D2 L 2D2 3R' R 2B' 2U' 2B' 2U' 3R 2R2 B 3U 2B' 2R' 2B2 3F2 F 2R' 2B 2F' L 3R' U' 3R' F 2R' B 2B' 2F2 2D2 U 2B2 2F2 L' 2U 2F' R 3U 2F2 L 3R' 2B' 3F 2D2 3U2 3F 3R 2B 3F 2U F' 2U' L' 3U2
*5. *L R F2 3R' 3U2 L2 R 3F F 2L' U2 2F 2D2 B 2B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 3U2 3F' 2U' 3R 2D2 2L 2F2 L 3R' 2D2 3U' 2R 3U2 2B F2 2L 2D 3U2 U L 2D' B' 2B2 3R2 U' R' F2 L2 2L2 R' 2F' F' 3R F2 3U2 U2 2R' R B2 2L' D2 2D' 3U' 2U U 2R2 D' 2F' 2U' U' 2F 2D2 2L2 2U2 2R2 D 3U2 2B2 2U' 3R2 2U2 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' B 2B 3D2 U2 2L2 3R 3U U2 F' 2D 3D 2U2 R 3F2 U2 F2 3L2 R D2 3D2 3B U' 2F 3D2 3R2 D2 3F L' 3U 3B F2 2U2 2R B R 3U 2R' 3B2 2U2 2B D 3F 3U2 3B2 L 2L' B2 2F' L 2B' L 2R 2D' 3L 2U 3R' 2R' 2U U B 3F2 2L' R' 3D 3U' F2 L U2 3F D U R' 3B F 3R2 U' 2F' 3D2 3U' 3F2 2R2 B2 3U2 U2 2F2 2L2 3F2 2L2 3B2 2D2 2U2 F2 2U2 B F2 3L2 2F F' L2
*2. *2F' F U2 L 2U2 2R2 B' 3D' 3U 3F L 3D' 2R U L' 3B' 3L 3R2 F2 3L U2 2L' 2U2 3B F' 2L' B2 2L 3L R' B' F2 2R' 2U' 3R2 F L 2B' 3R 2D' 3U2 2L2 2B2 3R2 U2 F' L 2L' 2R' 2U' 3B 3R2 2F U' R2 2U2 L2 3R' 3B2 2L2 3D' B 2B D' 2U2 2B R 3D 2U' B2 3D2 2R' B' 3F' 3R2 2D' 3R' 2D 2L2 3L2 3U 2F 3D U' 2L2 2D2 L2 F2 U' 3L2 3F' 2F' 3U2 B' L2 3D' 3U 2F' F2 U
*3. *3U2 R2 2D R 2F2 F2 3R 2B2 R B2 3F 2L2 U' 3R' R2 U2 3R 3D 3F' 2D L' 3D' 2U U' L 3L' U L' R2 2D' 3D F' 2D 2L' 2R' 3U 2L' 2R2 R2 B D2 3U 3B' 3D' 3L' 3B 3F L2 3B2 2F' F 3D' B' 3L' 3D2 F2 3U2 B L2 3L2 2B 3B2 U 3B2 F D 2U L 2D' 2B2 F 2U L' 2L' U2 3F2 3D' U' F 2D 2U' 2R2 3F' U' 3B2 3D' 2B2 R' 2U R 3F' 3L' R 3D2 2U2 L' 2L2 3L 3R 2U2
*4. *2B' 3R 2D2 U2 3B' F2 3L2 B' 2B2 3L 2D2 L 3B' D2 3R 3D' 3U R2 2D' U2 3B' 3U2 B' 2F2 L2 2D 3U2 2B 3F2 2F' 3U2 2U2 F' D 3R 2B2 U2 F2 3R' R 3F2 2L' 3D2 3L B 2B' L 3L2 2R 3F' F' 2D 3D' 3U F' 3R R 3B' 3L 2B2 3F' 3U' 2U' L' 2R' U' 2L2 3L2 2R 2D' 3F U2 2R' 3U2 2F 2R' 2D 3U 3L2 2B' L 3R 2F2 3L2 U B2 3D U 3L' D 2L 2R' 2F' 2U2 3R 2D 3B2 2F2 2L2 3B'
*5. *3D' 3L 3B D2 3U' F2 D2 3F2 3R2 2F' 3L' 3B2 U B' R2 2U 3L 2F 2L F' D' 2U 2F U 2B 3B' 2L' D 2U U 3L' R' 3B2 2F 3D2 B L 2D' L' 2D' U2 3L' 3R2 2B 3B R 2U2 3R' F' 2U2 3L' 3F' L2 2L' 3L 3B2 3F D' 3L' B' 2L' 3U 2B' 2D2 3U 2B' 3B 3F2 2F2 3R' 2R 2F2 3L 3R2 2R 2D2 3B' 2D' L' D2 2F' 3L2 3F' 2L2 3B2 R' 2B2 F' 3D2 U' L2 B 2B D2 2L' 2D' 3D2 B2 3B 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U'
*2. *F U' F' U2 R2 F R' F2 R
*3. *U' F U F2 U' R2 F U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' L2 F U' B2 D2 R F D2 L2 R2 D' B R2 U2 L
*2. *D U' B2 L R2 D' F2 D' R U2 L2 B D2 L F2 D2 F
*3. *U F2 D2 L B2 U2 F D F' R' U2 B U' R' B' D' U R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 B R2 Uw' L R B' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' R' F' R' F' Uw2 B2 Rw' U' B' F D2 L' Rw D Uw R' D' F R' F' U' Fw2 L U L2 B' D2 Fw' F'
*2. *L Fw' F2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw' F2 U Rw' F2 R Fw F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw' U2 R D' F2 L' U2 F' R Uw2 L' F2 D' U F2 R U F2 D F'
*3. *L' D2 F' U Rw U2 R' B' L' Rw R Uw' U' L2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw F L2 B' Fw U2 R2 F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D Uw' F2 R U F L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' R2 Uw Rw2 U Bw Dw' Uw' B2 Bw2 F R Dw' B2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' D B Rw2 U Lw2 R' U L' D' Uw2 U Bw U' L' Dw' Uw' L Dw2 Fw Dw R D' B2 Bw2 Dw2 F D' Bw2 F' R2 Bw' F2 R' B2 Bw2 F' L2 Uw' F2 R' Fw Dw2 Rw
*2. *Rw' Uw' B' Bw' Dw Fw L Lw Uw Rw R D' Dw2 U Lw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B U2 Lw2 Bw F' Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' F' D2 U' B Fw2 F Rw D' Dw' Uw Lw2 Fw' F' Uw' R2 Dw2 F' U B2 L' Rw' Fw2 U B Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F2
*3. *D2 Uw2 U L2 Bw F2 U Bw' Fw Lw' Dw Uw' Rw Dw Uw2 Bw Fw' L Rw2 R2 U2 B' Lw Bw D' U Fw2 F2 R Bw' F Uw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw' Bw Fw2 Rw2 U' L Rw2 Bw2 D' R' F' Dw2 B2 U' Rw R' Fw' Lw' D' Bw' R2 D' Uw Rw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 D R U' F L' D U B' U L' D' U' L D U F2
*2. *U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R B' D2 F R2 D' B' L' B2 R' U R B' L2
*3. *R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' U F2 L D U F R2 B L B R'
*4. *L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' D L' F D' L2 D2 F L' U2 R' F' R F2
*5. *U B2 U F2 U' F2 L B L D' R U2 F2 D2 B' R F R D'
*6. *U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D F U2 F D2 R2 B L' F U' L2 F
*7. *F2 D B2 R2 B R' B2 F L B U' B2 F L' B' U' L2 U F
*8. *B2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B' R U2 L B2 D2 L' D' R B F R'
*9. *R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' U B2
*10. *F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L B D U2 B2 D' F' D2 U F L D2
*11. *D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R U' R' D2 R U F' D2 F2
*12. *L F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F D2 F' D2 F' L' F2 R'
*13. *L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L' F R' D2 F2 D' R F2 D F R B2 D2
*14. *U F2 D R2 D' B' L' B' U F D B R F2 L' D2 F' R F
*15. *R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B L F' D2 L' U F U' R' D L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U F2 D' B2 L' D' R2 F R2 B2 F' R' F' U B U2 R2 U'
*2. *R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 F' L D' B2 F2 D' L' R U L R'
*3. *D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' U R F U R U R' B' D B F2
*4. *B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D U2 F D' L U L D2 B D
*5. *D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L' B R' D R2 D2 B F L2 U2 B2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 L' D F' D R U2 R2 F U L' U' B U
*2. *U F2 U B2 F D2 F2 L B' L' F2 R D2 L F' U B2 U2 R2
*3. *B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 F R B D B D' U F2 R' B D2 R'
*4. *B2 D' F2 D' B' D2 R' U2 L' R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2
*5. *L2 U' F2 D' U B D2 L' B2 F2 L U' F' L D' U2 R' D2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 R2 U' R' D2 B L2 B D R U2 L B L2 B' F2 D' F
*2. *L2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R' D F2 L' B R F' L2 B U2
*3. *R2 D2 B' D2 L' F' U' F D' F' R B D2 R2 D2 U R2 U'
*4. *B2 L2 F2 D2 U B' R D B2 U' F U2 L2 D' L2 B' F U' F
*5. *B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R' U B' U' F R U B F' D R D B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' D' L B' F2 L' U2 R B' F U' L' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' R' F R' U R' U2
*3. *L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L B R2 B D B' R B D B2 L' F L
*4. *Uw U2 F2 D Uw' L D' Rw Uw L2 B2 L Rw2 D Uw' U Rw2 R2 B2 Fw F' D2 B' L2 D Rw' B' L' R' U L' Uw B' Fw Uw' L R' Fw L Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 F2 U' R'
*3. *L2 D B2 F2 U' B' F R D2 L' R' B D2 R' D2 U F U' R
*4. *B' F D' Rw U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L D Uw2 L' U2 Rw B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 D2 B' Fw2 L Rw' R' U2 Fw D2 L2 B2 Rw' D2 U2 R D2 R2 Fw' D' Uw2 U R'
*5. *Bw' F D2 B' R U2 Bw Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw B' D2 R Uw Lw2 Dw' U Rw Dw2 L2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' L2 Lw Rw2 F2 Lw' F' Rw R2 B' Fw U2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 D U' Lw' R2 Bw2 D Bw F' Uw' F D B2 F2 Dw' R' Fw' Uw B2 Bw R2 F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B R U' B U' L B R' l' r b u
*2. *B U' R B U' L R l u
*3. *L' U R' B U' R' B U r' b'
*4. *L R U' R L R B' r b' u
*5. *L' U L' B R' U R' U' l u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) (0,-3) (6,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,1) (4,4) (4,4) (4,2) (-1,4) (3,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (5,1) (-3,0)
*2. *(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (0,2) (4,0) (1,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (0,0)
*3. *(-2,3) (-1,6) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,3) (0,1) (6,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (4,0) (4,0)
*4. *(0,6) (6,0) (6,0) (-2,2) (3,0) (-3,1) (2,0) (1,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (3,4) (-1,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,3) (2,4)
*5. *(0,5) (4,4) (0,2) (3,3) (3,5) (0,1) (6,1) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (4,2) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,2) (0,4)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, so I had all the scrambles generated and ready to go, and then this afternoon I discovered that there were new scramblers for pyraminx and square-1, effective yesterday. So I worked extra hard and regenerated them with the new scrambles. So these should really be valid scrambles by the new rules.

And it's really quite funny, because after I gave the big description last week of how pyraminx scrambles are not optimized, now they are.  I guess the scramble generator for pyraminx now allows 7 to 11 moves.

I've gone over everything carefully, and I think it all looks good - please let me know if you see anything wrong, and I'll correct it as soon as I can. If these are good, we should be in good shape going forward, because the process is almost fully automated now.


----------



## janelle (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.42, 7.45, (6.21), (7.75), 7.40
Average of 5: 7.42
Wow (σ = 0.02) O: This is the most consistent I've been. Plus this is my new pb avg 

*3x3x3*
(22.91), 26.34, 26.17, (26.89), 23.89
Average of 5: 25.47
Really good avg for me 

*4x4x4*
2:36.27, 2:27.92, (2:39.01), 2:26.88, (2:11.19)
Average of 5: 2:30.36
PLL parity on all of them. But on the last one it was kinda a PLL skip but w/ parity. And new pb average and single 

*3x3x3 OH*
(59.21), 1:02.07, 1:01.63, 1:02.10, (1:06.15)
Average of 5: 1:01.94
Wow this was pretty consistent also. (σ = 0.22) But yay I getting a little bit better.  The first was an OLL skip.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
3:27.20
The 3x3 and 4x4 was longer than normal :/

*Magic*
1.91, 1.88, (2.15), 1.95, (1.83)
Average of 5: 1.91
Did several warm up solve before this. I haven't really practiced much though.

*Pyraminx*
14.40, (20.37), 18.25, (11.93), 13.79
Average of 5: 15.48
Pretty good since I don't really practice much.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2*
7.97, 8.25, (4.59), 8.40, (8.84) = *8.20*
3rd solve was lol

*2x2 BLD*
DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
lol I tried

*3x3*
(20.80), 23.55, 23.01, (26.01), 25.17 = *23.91*

*3x3 OH*
(1:03.17), 1:07.88, 1:04.84, 1:16.18, (1:24.27) = *1:09.63*

*4x4*
(4:10.98), 3:16.52, 3:10.53, 3:03.14, (2:58.02) = *3:10.06*
Pretty much my best ever and my first sub-3

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*4:27.92*
2x2 ~6 3x3 ~28 4x4 ~3:54

*3x3 FMC*
ZZ-a
*45 moves*:
B U D' F L R D L U' L' R U2 L' U' L' U2 R U U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R B2 U B' U F' U B' U' B F U' B U' B2 U


Spoiler



EOLine:
B U D' F L R D (7/7)

F2L:
1: L U' L' R U2 L' U' L' (8/15)
2: U2 R U (3/18)
3: U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' (8/26)
4: U' R' U R (4/30)
LL:
B2 U B' U F' U B' U' B F U' B U' B2 U (15/45)


A nice little thing I found while I was messing with while finding the 45 move solution:
ZZ-d
*46 moves*:
B U D' F L2 U' L' R D R U2 L' U' L' R U R2 U R2 U' L' U L R U' R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' 


Spoiler



EOLine:
B U D' F L2 U' L' R D (9/9)

F2L:
1: R U2 L' U' L' (5/14)
2: R U R2 U R2 U' L' U L (9/23)
3: R U' R U R' (5/28)
4: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R (8/36)
LL:
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' (10/46)

Note: Everything after the second slot is <R , U>


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.16, 3.23, 2.52, 3.19, 3.38 = 3.19
3x3: 8.77, 11.32, 10.85, 11.54, 9.33 = 10.50 :fp
2x2BLD: 10.60, DNF(8.19), DNF(10.15) = 10.60
3x3OH: 16.49, 25.52, 21.18, 18.34, 18.10 = 19.21 - Sucky
Pyraminx: 5.53, 3.41, 7.28, 5.83, 3.47 = 4.95 
4x4: 50.08, 42.52, 48.81, 42.27, 41.40 = 44.53 - Too much parity
2-4: 58.86
Sq-1: 21.23, 29.76, 31.96, 25.74, 17.32 = 25.58
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
5x5: 1:16.94, 1:19.38, 1:18.88, 1:27.36, DNF
6x6: 2:49.10, 3:19.79, 2:57.93, (2:42.01), (DNF)


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> If these are good, we should be in good shape going forward, because the process is almost fully automated now.



That's good to hear! The next logical step would be the results processing to be automated, probably through a results entry page. That would stop people using bad formatting and save Mats a lot of time. 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:34.32), DNF(1:28.67), DNF(2:17.95) = DNF
Comment: First solve was off by a 3cycle of edges. Second was off by a bunch of corners and edges. Third was off by a 5-cycle of edges.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(14:13.84), DNF(13:13.96), DNF(11:06.68) = DNF
Comment: Wow! The DNF(14:18) was off by 2 centres, my closest attempt yet! And it was fast, all my other attempts have been around 24 minutes. What the hell, I'll probably get sub-10 on my first success at this rate.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/7 = 3 in 32:25.80
Comment: That's my best score so far doing 7 cubes. Hopefully I'll get 7/7 next week 
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (49.44), 43.03, 29.06, (24.34), 27.80 = 33.30


----------



## Laura O (Apr 15, 2010)

*3x3*: 30.30, 38.14, 31.64, 29.02, 39.76 = 33.36
*4x4*: 2:13.68, 2:06.87, 2:38.18, 2:13.85, 2:07.23 = 2:11.58
*Clock*: 9.06, 8.34, 9.03, 8.83, 9.02 = 8.96


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.80) (5.55) 4.08 4.56 3.84 -> 4.16

*3x3:* (13.36) 12.28 12.11 12.46 (8.40 OLL skip) -> 12.28


----------



## Stini (Apr 15, 2010)

*FMC: 26 HTM*

Solution: B U2 R D' L D' R2 D' U' R2 U R2 F U' L2 U F' R2 F2 U' B U F' U' B' L2

Pre-move U'

2x2x3: B U2 R D' L D2
Solve edges: D R2 D' U' R2 U F U' (1 move cancelled)
Solve unoriented corners: U F' R2 F U' L2 U F' R2 F U'. L2 (4 moves cancelled)

Insert U F U' B U F' U' B' at the dot to cancel 3 moves.

I was running out of time in the end so I didn't even look for an insertion for the corner orientation algorithm since it cancelled 4 moves right away.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: 5.87, 5.84, 3.88, 7.76, 4.56 = 5.42 Bad, tough scrambles
3x3: 21.18, 19.82, 19.56, 19.72, 17.25 = 19.70 Bad
4x4: 1:36.24, 1:42.96, 1:35.35, 1:28.06, DNF(50.06) = 1:38.18 Just king of gave up
5x5: 2:05.14, 2:25.28, 2:23.69, 2:20.48, 2:11.65 = 2:18.61 Nice ending solve
6x6: 5:26.04, 5:09.80, 5:07.24, 5:17.09, 4:36.75 = 5:11.38 bad, Im am happy with the last solve becuase it had tripple parity
Megaminx: 1:58.61, 1:33.24, 2:04.77, 1:39.13, 1:52.33 = 1:50.02
2x2 BLD: 1:15.16, DNF, DNF
Magic: 2.08, 1.61, 2.53, 1.72, 1.78 = 1.86
Master Magic: 3.59, 3.09, DNF(4.56), 4.56, 3.75 = 3.97 Bad, I am still no where near my potential
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:07.19 Very happy with this, was hoping for sub-4
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:04.50
3x3 BLD: 13:29.28, DNS, DNS Yeaaaaaaaaaa, First success It was actually a +2 but I don't care 
At long long last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pyraminx:* 8.05, 7.09, 5.86, 3.37, 6.77 = 6.57
_ Good average, considering the scrambles. Yay for full step 3.37._


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3: 11.73, 14.83, 13.73, 11.97, 12.98 
3x3 OH: 25.39, 27.98, 30.69, 27.06, 25.43
3x3 BLD: 1:28.16, DNF(1:25.08), 1:19.69
Flipped the wrong edges.
3x3 Multi: 2/2 6:52.31
bad!


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.39, 8.45, 10.86, (7.13), (26.52) => *9.9*
Wow, guess my brain just refuses to work in the mornings :fp

*3x3:* (16.88), 23.26, (29.04), 18.13, 20.90 =>* 20.76*
Comment: No time for warmup, times all over the place!!

*2x2 BLD: 3:38.20*
1. DNF [47.30 + 59.19 + 1:46.49 - I think this would have been a PB, great scramble but I messed it up somehow!]
2. 3:38.20 [1:48.75 + 1:49.45 - Playing safe]
3. DNS

*3x3 BLD:*

*3x3 FMC: 34 moves* [provisional]
Solution: B D' U F U L D R D F2 R U' R U R' U' R' D R' D2 R U2 R' B L' F' L B' L' F L D R U2
EO: B D' U F (4/4)
4-Corners: U L D R D F2 R U' R U R' U' R' D R' D' R (17/21)
3-Corners: R' D' R U2 R' . D R U2 (8/29)
Insert at .: B L' F' L B' L' F L (8/37)
3-moves cancel
Comment: Initially went for ZZ-style solve with EO, and found great block-building start. Finish not great, but only used 25min so far ... may try for better insertions later..


----------



## JunwenYao (Apr 15, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

2x2x2: 4.96, 5.35, (3.40), 4.79, (5.37) = 5.03
4x4x4：1:04.85, 1:13.72, (1:16.80), 56.29, (48.99) = 1:04.96
48.99 has PLL parity + wrong PLL once.Damn!
*7x7x7*: 7:55.43, 7:50.45, (7:31.58), (8:21.54), 7:56.93 = 7:54.27
Megaminx: 2:32.48, 2:27.29, (2:12.25), (2:37.43), 2:21.69 = 2:37.15


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: 4.79, 4.17, 3.56, (6.11), (3.14) = 4.18
3x3: (10.14), (13.82), 13.14+, 12.04, 11.71 = 12.30
4x4: (1:05.00), (51.61), 1:04.50, 1:03.95, 58.13 = 1:02.20
5x5: (1:38.03), (2:35.06), 1:45.83, 1:54.52, 1:58.75 = 1:53.04
2x2 BLD: 34.01, DNF, 46.63+ = 34.01
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH: (23.89), 32.12, 26.63, 25.40, (39.35) = 28.05
234: 1:22.77
Pyra: 10.46, 17.61, (51.89), (6.05), 10.95 = 13.01
Sq-1: 58.75, (48.13), (1:24.57), 1:09.22, 52.43 = 1:00.13
Megaminx: 1:59.93, (1:54.21), (2:27.15), 1:57.77, 2:00.95 = 1:59.55
Magic: 1.93, 1.15, (3.15+), 1.83, (0.94) = 1.64


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.49, 2.97, 3.07, 5.70, 3.31 = 3.29
3x3: 11.01, 11.57, 9.86, 10.30, 9.63 = 10.39 - nice 
4x4: 47.36, 51.45, 54.65, 51.86, 47.82 = 50.37
5x5: 1:38.66, 1:32.75, 1:43.75, 1:29.90, 1:47.07 = 1:38.39
6x6: 3:03.16, 2:57.88, 2:48.02, 2:49.25, 2:44.02 = 2:51.72 - DP, OP, PP, DP, DP -.-
7x7: 5:08.58, 4:57.50, 5:13.88, 4:59.90, 4:49.60 = 5:01.99
2x2 BLD: DNF(28.37), 26.87, 26.51 = 26.51
3x3 BLD: 1:21.00, DNF (1:51), DNF (1:40) = 1:21.00
4x4 BLD: 9:01.39, DNS, DNS
5x5 BLD: DNF (27:59), DNS, DNS = DNF - This is starting to get fun  I was off by 5 +centers. Memo mistake.
Multi BLD: 4/4 18:25 - Seems to be a good weekly comp for multi 
3x3 OH: 23.19, 20.47, 20.94, 23.10, 22.44 = 22.16
3x3 WF: 2:12.45, 2:10.98, 2:01.11, 2:00.02, 1:56.66 = 2:04.04
3x3 MTS: 1:14.14, 1:15.44, 1:10.22, 1:01.90, 1:00.92 = 1:08.75
2-4 relay: 1:05.98
2-5 relay: 2:59.61
Magic: 1.56, 1.58, 1.54, 1.48, 1.98 = 1.56
Master Magic: 3.57, 3.96, 3.79, 4.21, 4.01 = 3.92
Clock: 10.95, 11.76, 10.58, 10.66, 9.49 = 10.73
Megaminx: 1:03.18, 1:04.08, 58.91, 1:04.51, 59.63 = 1:03.30
Pyraminx: 5.99, 5.96, 6.07, 3.84, 4.10 = 5.35
Square-1: 16.84, 22.95, 20.63, 27.58, 18.76 = 20.78

3x3 FMC: 44



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' D' L B' F2 L' U2 R B' F U' L' D
Solution: U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B2 R D2 B2 D' F D R U' R' D' L U2 L' U' L U L2 U2 L R' U2 R U F U F' L F' L' U' L U F U' F' U2 (44)

Cross: . *B* R D2 B2 D' F (6)
F2L1: D R U' R' D' (11)
F2L2: L U2 L' U' L U *L'* (18)
F2L3: *L'* U2 L R' U2 R (24)
F2L4: U F U F' (28)
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' F' (37)
AUF: U2 (38)
At . insert U F2 U' B' U F2 U' *B* (46)
2 move cancels (44)

Gah! so bad  Oh well..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: (4.77), (2.94), 4.48, 3.38, 4.12 = 3.99
3x3: (12.64), (15.77), 12.78, 12.97, 13.54 = 13.10
4x4: 48.02, 52.30, (56.93), 49.99, (47.16) = 50.10
5x5: 1:44.28, 1:41.27, 1:45.54, (1:45.82), (1:38.44) = 1:43.70
Pyraminx: 7.19, 5.64, 4.60, 5.56, 6.50 = 5.90
Clock: 8.18, (9.89), 7.91, 8.52, (7.21) = 8.20

I'm competing this week, for GO practise


----------



## Shortey (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.53 4.56 3.52 4.36 5.83 = 4.15
3x3: 13.40 9.56 12.21 12.97 13.39 = 12.86
4x4: 47.78 59.09 58.81 1:13.52 1:09.84 = 1:02.58
2x2 BLD: 25.52 DNF DNF = 25.52
3x3 OH: 17.58 21.19 22.27 17.16 21.86 = 20.21
2-4 relay: 1:20.71
Magic: 2.21 1.97 1.56 1.40 1.86
Master Magic: 3.83 3.72 4.22 3.71 10.27 = 3.92
Clock: 8.71	12.05 8.64 10.69 8.25 = 9.35
Pyraminx: 7.20 6.40 7.46 6.51 8.36 = 7.06
Square-1: 27.22 26.38 31.22 20.61 38.52
3x3 FMC:


----------



## mande (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3: 18.22, (21.08), 17.39, (16.60), 19.12 = 18.24
Comment: Decent

2x2: 7.69, 7.78, 5.45, (8.30), (5.35) = 6.97
Comment: Very nice

3x3 OH: 34.10, (41.94), 35.03, (25.43), 39.91 = 36.35
Comment: PB non lucky single by a big margin. Bad average though.

3x3 BLD: 2:08.29, 2:43.05, DNF(2:27.14) = 2:08.29
Comment: First solve had really smooth exec (around 50 seconds). Memo was bad on all solves, all over a minute.

3x3 FMC: 37 moves.
Scramble: F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' D' L B' F2 L' U2 R B' F U' L' D
Solution: D' L U L B2 L' R' B R2 B' R' D2 B R U R' U' B' F' R' F R F B' D' F' D B R2 D' R' D F2 R F' R F.
Explanation:


Spoiler



Start with scramble.
2x2x2 block: D' L U L B2 L'
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves L B2 L' U' L' D
2x2x3 block: F' R' F R' F2
Switch to scramble with premoves F2 R F' R F
2x2x3 block: D' L U L B2 L'
Pseudo-ish F2L: R' B R2 B' R' D2 (I'm not sure whether or not I can call this pseudo-F2L)
Add premoves D'R'D before existing premoves.
LL: B R U R' U' B' (leaves 3 edges, for which i could simply not find an insertion, so I spent a terrible 11 moves on solving them) F' R' F R F B' D' F' D B R2 (someone please help me out and show me how I can possibly insert these 3 edges)



3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 (8:04.10) [memo~4:00] = 2 points
Comment: Its been a long time since I've done multi, so I went safe on this one. Decent result.

Megaminx: 3:16.87, (3:57.54), (2:50.81), 3:13.28, 3:41.93 = 3:24.03
Comment: PB single. My hands hurt, I don't think I'll be doing megaminx for the next few weeks.


----------



## peedu (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3: (DNF), (34.45), 38.98, 39.14, 34.46 = 37.52
Wrong PLL, stop timer = DNF


Peedu


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3x3: 28.06 26.91 (23.43) (33.55) 33.36 = 29.06
Comment: Best scrambles ever got a PB average of 5 and close to a PB single

2x2x2: 13.88 (17.87) 14.42 (13.00) 14.72 = 14.78
Comment: I dont normally practice 2x2x2 so pretty good times


----------



## sz35 (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2x2* 6.80,(6.96),4.84,5.86,(4.60) = *5.83* Sub 6 
*3x3x3* (16.97),16.56,(15.77),16.44,16.31 = *16.41* All sub-17 
*4x4x4* 1:03.09,(1:18.81),1:07.81,(59.80),1:12.87 = *1:07.72* Not Bad!*
5x5x5* (1:49.02),1:55.771:59.40,1:57.93,(2:07.84) = *1:57.70* Not awful, But not good
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF,32.50,DNF = *32.50* New PB!!!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded
**3x3x3 One Handed* (42.19),33.68,(28.34),36.21,29.30 = *33.06* 1st and 4th are awful
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* *1.36.40* ||Nice!
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* * 3:32.59* Nice!
*Magic* (3.86),(3.13),3.71,3.71,3.27 =* 3.56* Not Bad


----------



## r_517 (Apr 15, 2010)

Clock: 11.37 = 11.27, 11.91, 10.94, (DNF), (8.62)
sucks


----------



## Isbit (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.40, 09.25, *06.49*, *13.63*, 12.18 = *10.61*
Oh, that was... bad. Very bad. Prolly should've done some warmup first 
*3x3:* 23.47, 23.24, 22.69, *27.09*, *21.05* = *23.13*
*4x4:* 2:00.90, *1:39.81*, *2:19.97*, 2:06.71, 1:55.91 = *2:01.17*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 36.92, 51.79 = *36.92*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
First day using M2. Think I know one thing I did wrong.
*Multi: 6/8 48:38*
Damnit! I always get four points. It's a curse! I think I was rather fast though, with a memo of approx 28 mins. a total of 4 flipped pieces, including buffer pieces.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, *17:59* (10:17) = *17:59*
YES! 3rd success ever, after like a gazillion tries. 
*3x3 OH:* *50.92*, 49.56, *28.18*, 29.21, 48.41 = *42.39*
This felt weird. three bad times, and then two extrordinary good times. the 29.21 was a PLL+AUF-skip, but the 28.18 was non-lucky 
*Master Magic:* *6.05*, 6.53, *8.08*, 7.75, 6.50 = *6.93*


----------



## Krag (Apr 15, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* (17.17), 14.35, 14.59, 13.50, (10.37) *=14.15*

*3x3x3:* 47.86, (57.89), 46.58, 49.07, (36.99) *=47.84*

*4x4x4:* (7:01.28), (4:53.72), 5:32.24, 6:16.12, 5:44.32 *=5:50.89*

*Pyraminx:* (26.73), 29.67, 31.22, (35.03), 29.17 *=30.02*


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.97 5.17 (3.69) 5.29 (6.25) => 5.14

*3x3:* 19.17 19.43 18.87 (24.11) (18.30) => 19.16

*4x4:* 1:21.34 (1:37.33) 1:28.03 (1:13.47) 1:21.89 => 1:23.75

*5x5:* (2:45.80) 3:04.11 3:14.57 (3:33.14) 3:04.07 => 3:07.58

Comment: Pretty good for me.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 18.85 DNF => 18.85

*3x3 OH:* (41.99) (33.98) 41.57 37.15 36.47 => 38.39

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:37.48

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:19.58

*Magic:* (1.11) 1.26 (1.45) 1.16 1.24 => 1.22


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.57, (3.09), 3.61, 4.57, (5.56) = 4.25
Bad...
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3:* (15.47), 19.23, 17.61, 17.97, (22.43) = 18.27
*Pyraminx:* (36.05), 24.30, 21.24, (14.98), 23.11 = 22.88
*Clock:* 21.80, 19.41, (17.85), 19.24, (23.29) = 20.15


----------



## Micael (Apr 15, 2010)

I was going to do the multi of last week... to late.

*3x3x3multi*: 8/10 = 6 in 42:59 [26:28] I did not notice the exact time, so I put 59 seconds. One execution mistake and not sure for the other because I did not scramble correctly. Not really satisfied actually, really wanted a perfect 10.


----------



## Edam (Apr 16, 2010)

*2x2* 11.44, (8.16), 10.63, 14.96, (15.96) = *12.34* _1234 lulz_
*3x3* (14.19), 16.84, 16.25, 16.11, (17.72) = *16.40*
*4x4* 1:26.22, (1:19.93), 1:21.86, (1:29.00), 1:27.86 = *1:25.31*
*5x5* 2:41.22, (2:33.02), 2:34.06, 2:54.33, (2:57.33) = *2:43.20*
*6x6* (5:23.23), 5:44.37, 5:48.40, (5:53.94), 5:36.69 = *5:43.15* _rubbish_
*7x7* (8:31.80, (9:17.46), 9:04.38, 9:13.60, 9:14.22 = *9:10.73* _last place?_
*3x3oh* (1:04.65), 56.22, 59.13, (49.39), 1:00.74) = *58.70*
*234 = 2:08.78 *
*2345 = 4:47.18 *
*pyraminx* 1.03, (21.90), 14.15, (10.15), 10.15 = *13.78*
*mastermagic* 8.61, (10.25), (7.16), 8.15, 7.84 = *8.20*
*megaminx* 5:03.31, (4:40.23), 5:08.83, 5:20.54, DNF = *5:10.89*


----------



## barrymikhael (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2x2
8.31 (11.86) (7.08) 8.61 8.89
a05 = 8.6

3x3x3
19.84 (22.73) 21.62 (18.26) 21.08
a05 = 20.84

3x3x3 OH
45.01 (35.51) 45.56 (49.91) 43.79
a05 = 44.78
lock everywhere  need alot more practice

3x3x3 bld
1.47.02 3.22.18 DNF
best of 3 = 1.47.02
force to be faster, and i got lost my memo, voila! DNF


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 16, 2010)

*2x2* : (5.83), (2.58), 3.56, 5.43, 4.06 = 4.35
Dumb counting 5

*3x3* : 12.51, (20.42), 13.49, 14.09, (10.40) = 13.36
Funny bad solves 

*5x5* : (1:57.10), 1:59.79, 2:05.25, 1:57.17, (2:06.87) = 2:00.74

*Square-1* : 43.82, 46.67, 28.68, (25.35), (49.11) = 39.72

*Megaminx* : (1:39.94), 1:34.62, (1:18.98), 1:35.78, 1:34.27 = 1:34.89

*3x3 OH* : 25.61, (28.14), (22.46), 26.90, 23.13 = 25.21
My hands are very tired today.. Cheated on the last solve, used COLL 

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:48.86), 2:05.05, DNF(2:12.23) = 2:05.05

*4x4* : (58.82), 58.78, (53.43), 54.64, 57.13 = 56.85
Locky locky mini QJ T_T Sucky stickers too

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:27.97

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:43.01
><

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(12:10.98), DNS, DNS
2 centers off! 

*Magic* : (3.90), 1.78, (1.32), 1.67, 1.59 = 1.69

*2x2 BLD* : 26.28+, DNF(27.58), DNF(14.23) = 26.28


----------



## bamboocha (Apr 16, 2010)

*3x3: *23.43, 24.95, 25.18, (25,78), (21,34) = 24,52
Comments: My new PB average!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Apr 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*
avg *13.12*
11.53, 12.95, 16.83, 13.64, 12.76

*3x3x3oh*
avg *25.58*
26.87, 37.62, 22.34, 25.14, 24.72

*3x3x3bld*
1:14.38, 1:19.87, *1:09.65*
*
magic*
avg *1.43*
1.50, 1.45, 1.46, 1.37, 1.39


----------



## dada222 (Apr 16, 2010)

*3x3*: (1:12.43), 32.60, 26.36 , (21.75), 34.80= 31.25
comment: massive pop on first solve, PB on fourth. Not satisfied with this.
*2x2*: 16.00, (8.31), (33.34), 16.55, 20.48=17.67
comment: the ****?

will enter 4x4 later.


----------



## jave (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.53, 15.16, 11.94, 15.13, 12.66

3x3x3: 25.96, 28.97, 27.83, 26.34, 26.83

4x4x4: 1:55.65, 1:48.55, 1:22.34, 1:36.91, 1:39.93

5x5x5: 3:42.47, 3:35.03, 4:11.81, 3:38.19, 3:45.08

3x3x3 OH: 51.91, 58.19, 46.61, 45.15, 1:09.65
Comments: Sudden improvement. Last solve ruined it all.

2-3-4 Relay: 2:27.53

2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:56.97

Magic: 2.34, 3.91, 2.69, 2.19, 2.00

Sq-1: 2:03.38, 2:28.13, 1:41.13, 1:26.38, 1:28.55
Comments: Very bad for me. I want to blame it on my lousy un-modded un-lubed sq-1. I can't find lube in any nearby shops or hardware stores here.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2: 3.68, (6.15), 4.00, (2.88), 5.36 = 4.35
Comment: Crap.

3x3: (12.07), 13.80, (14.50) 12.52, 13.38 = 13.23
Comment: Good.

4x4: 1:18.94, (1:28.85), 1:12.85, (1:07.60), 1:16.26 = 1:16.02
Comment: Very good for me, I think the fourth solve was my PB.

5x5: 2:28.89, 2:20.96, 2:42.51, (2:49.07), (2:12.10) = 2:30.79
Comment: Last solve PB. Standard deviation was 8.9 lol.


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 16, 2010)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:36.08 = 1:36.08


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2: 4.71, 3.42, 3.19, 5.10, 3.66 = 3.93
too inconsistent

2x2 BLD: DNF(2:05.12), DNF(41.32), 1:24.10 = 1:24.10
Finally a success, pretty shitty though

3x3: 15.63, 17.26, 16.54, 13.29, 13.93 = 15.37

4x4: 1:14.28[O], 1:04.89, 1:04.13[DP], 1:08.46, 1:09.03[O] = 1:07.46
Stupid parities >.>

OH: 29.72, 21.94[PLL skip], 25.41, 25.29, 23.88 = 24.86
OMG since when am I so good at OH??? I don't deserve this...

Square-1: 19.03, 19.87, 14.96, 21.36, 17.18 = 18.69
I suck 

Pyraminx: 6.82, 7.85, 4.32, 4.82, 5.11= 5.58

Megaminx: 2:05.40, 2:02.58, 2:25.17
first solve had J perm  1 look PLL ftw


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

3x3: 12.72, (12.37), 14.47, 12.95, (17.69) = 13.38
lmao scrambles


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2: 3.73, 3.54, (2.63), (4.28), 3.03 = 3.43 
3x3: (10.31), 12.56, (14.45), 11.61, 11.37 = 11.85
4x4: 58.29, 55.33, 58.68, (1:01.11), (54.76) = 57.43
5x5:
3x3 OH: 23.94, 28.13, (30.66), (22.16), 22.87 = 24.95 I am so consistent...
Sq1: (10.84), 12.34, 15.68, (19.24), 14.74 = 14.25 Parities on solves 1, 3 and 4.
2x2 BLD: DNF, 14.92, DNF = 14.92


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2 - 9.38, (9.77), (7.19), 9.45, 9.30 = 9.38 AVG (Pretty Crappy average)

3x3 - 23.28, 23.77, 22.25, (24.70), (21.06) = 23.10 AVG (Pretty good average)

4x4 - (2:00.86), 2:06.84, 2:09.19, (2:09.31), 2:07.69 = 2:07.91 AVG (Meh.)

Magic - 2.83, (2.98), 2.77, 2.91, (2.50) = 2.83 AVG (Yays.)


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 17, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.59, 12.96, 9.15, 11.93, 14.66 = 11.25 meh okay just learned ortega a week ago.
*3x3:* 33.50, 41.78, 49.94, 48.84, 45.69 = 43.95 urgh must break soon sub-30 or else i will go insane.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 17, 2010)

3x3 26.81, 43.31, 24.89, 38.97, 32.89 (My times are very inconsistent)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 25.27 8.93 13.50 21.73 dnf = *20.17*
More inconsistent than usual 
*3x3:* 44.04 57.57 45.96 45.37 35.79 = *45.12*
One good, one bad and three normal.
*4x4:* 2:59.00 2:54.57 5:30.31 2:39.98 2:36.65 = *2:51.18*
Beginning to get sub-3 often 
*5x5:* 8:05.61 7:38.20 7:20.68 7:48.10 6:49.07 = *7:35.66*
Breaking in a new cube, so stiff
*2-4Rel:	4:22.56* Normal

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 27.87 dnf dnf = *27.87*
Very good as it was three full comms, not lucky at all.
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 1:56.44 = *1:56.44* 
On my way back. Two dnf:s are not good but I'm getting better...
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Very much alike, 4BLD & 5BLD. First a bad but fast solve, then two
slower that were very close. None of the four last had more than three
pieces wrong. Disappointing anyway.
*Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09  
Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves, 
almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now. 

So Daniel, this week you won't win at 2/2! (as Micael has already done 6 too).
And please Mike, try a super fast 4 this week . Or a super fast 14 will do too I think.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.95), 5.83, 5.39, 5.69, (5.21) = 5.63, nice.
*3x3x3*: 16.52, (14.67), 16.78, (17.12), 16.33 = 16.54 , nice worst solve 
*4x4x4*: 1:18.77, (1:22.34), 1:19.29, (1:14.04), 1:14.65 = 1:17.57, hmm....could be better.
*5x5x5*:
*6x6x6*: (4:30.04), 4:17.66, 4:29.54, (4:15.84), 4:25.79 = 4:24.33, hmm, I want constant sub-4:20 avg
*7x7x7*: 7:06.22, 7:22.78, (6:28.32), (7:24.88), 6:56.82 = 7:08.61, single PB , but 2nd and 4th sucked hard...
*2x2x2 BLD*: 31.38, 49.77, 53.32 = 31.38, nice scrambles this week 
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:46.69, DNF(3:01.74), 2:00.99 = 1:46.96, 2nd one had sooo many mistakes....
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:19.86), 1:18.73, 1:05.44, 55.90, (55.18) = 1:06.69, horrible PLL's...
*Pyraminx*: 9.49, 8.20, 9.51, 11.52, 9.46 = 9.48, these scrambles sucked really hard for OKA method 
*Megaminx*: (2:07.89), 2:13.70, (2:27.39), 2:11.54, 2:10.97, normal, the CP took me way too long.
*Square-1*: 26.33, 28.19, (31.22), 24.77, (20.67) = 26.48, normal, but I want more sub-27's.
*Clock*: (12.66), DNF(16.84), 13.23, 13.09, 13.43 = 13.25, normal
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:45.68, 4x4 went very good!
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## Isbit (Apr 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B
> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09
> Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves,
> almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
> I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now.



Oh my, congratulations to the new Swedish unofficial record Mats!
And I was planning to break that this Weekly... well, maybe I will anyway, I've been planning on trying eight cubes


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09



Wow! That's awesome!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

3x3: 19.31, 17.66, 19.41, 21.18, 18.69
number of times: 5/5
best time: 17.66
worst time: 21.18

current mean of 3: 19.76 (σ = 1.04)
best mean of 3: 18.79 (σ = 0.80)

current avg5: 19.14 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 19.14 (σ = 0.32)

session avg: 19.14 (σ = 0.32)
session mean: 19.25

Mini C yay.


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09
> Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves,
> almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
> I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now.



Congratulations!

I will give 7 cubes a try to in this weeks competition.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2:
7.55, 5.22, 3.91, 2.60, 3.51 = 4.21 (σ = 0.73)
Lol.. 1st and 2nd were the same CLL and I did the wrong one on both of them.. Others had amazingly fast CLLs.

3x3:
18.47, 17.04, 13.95, 16.60, 15.56 = 16.40 (σ = 0.62)
Not so good.

4x4:
1:53.04, 1:39.24, 1:30.05, 1:35.38, 1:29.34 = 1:34.89 (σ = 3.77)
My MiniQJ arrived today.. it's very stiff and locks up much.. I hope that it will get better after breaking in.. it gets better with each solve.

5x5:
3:03.70, 2:49.00, 2:23.34, 2:47.54, 2:38.36 = 2:44.97 (σ = 4.71)
Frank Morris edges. For the first time I use them in weekly. 2:23 was so nice edge pairing 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:
1:56.22
 2x2 had the fastest CLL, 3x3 had PLL skip and 4x4 was just fast edge pairing. Also OLL parity but still amazing time for relay!

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
4:16.37
Also nice solves. 3x3 didn't go so well. On 4x4 I did wrong OLL but I also got a PLL skip  Nice edge pairing on 5x5.

3x3x3 One Handed:
33.97, 34.84, 34.04, 38.27, 32.29 = 34.28 (σ = 0.39)
The 4th solve had Z-perm :S

Magic:
1.43, 1.93, 2.15, 1.13, 1.40 = 1.59 (σ = 0.24)
4th one was really nice.. others were messed up. 1.43 and 1.4 were regular just with bad flow.

Master Magic:
3.66, 4.50, 8.39, 4.46, 5.34 = 4.77 (σ = 0.41)
Nice solves.

Pyraminx:
12.39, 4.24, 6.78, 6.53, 8.68 = 7.33 (σ = 0.96)
:O? I don't practise pyraminx at all but my times have improved a lot.


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2: 2.82, 2.77, (2.51), (3.52), 2.59=2.73
Hmm. It should have been a sub-2.5 avg.
3x3: (9.52), (13.65), 10.42, 9.84, 9.78=10.01
Almost a sub-10 average.


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2: (3.13), (2.03), 2.17, 2.97, 2.41 = 2.52

Interesting average: OFOTA, SS, EG1, CLL, EG1.


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 17, 2010)

3x3BLD: DNF, 1:43.03, DNS => 1:43.03

4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, 13:50.88 => 13:50.88
Comment: Yes, yes, yes! New personal best by 33s!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 3x3BLD: DNF, 1:43.03, DNS => 1:43.03
> 
> 4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, 13:50.88 => 13:50.88
> Comment: Yes, yes, yes! New personal best by 33s!



Nice, beat me in both. Nice 4x4! So lets see 7 Multi in sub-50


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2: 8.36, 7.51, (6.12), (10.26), 8.36 = 8.08 avg5
Ghosthand 2x2 is awesome. Times are all over the place.

4x4: (2:06.55), 2:01.72, 2:02.01, 1:54.46, (1:49.87) = 1:59.40 avg5
Terrible avg for me. No warm up.

3x3 OH: 1:19.16, (1:08.41), 1:10.11, (1:34.73), 1:20.20 = 1:16.48 avg5
Eh. Mini C isn't at its best

Pyraminx: 20.48, 20.37, (17.00), DNF, (DNF) = DNF
That was sad


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09
> Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves,
> almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
> I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now.



Nice to see this Mats.


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 17, 2010)

*3x3:* 58.29, 55.38, (1:06.15), 59.63, (54.46) = 57.77

Comment: I've improved since the last time I entered in a weekly forum competition.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 17, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (11.63), 9.02, 8.84, 9.00, (7.84) = *8.95 avg.*
Comment: Ouch.

3x3x3: 24.46, 27.33, 28.27, (29.94), (24.09) = *26.69 avg.*
Comment: O.K.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 17, 2010)

2x2: 3.00, (2.33), 2.41, 3.43, (4.12) = 2.95
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09
> Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves,
> almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
> I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now.
> ...



Wow, Mats - congratulations! Sorry to be so late - I just saw it now. I'll do something to make it safe for you. Maybe trying 14 isn't a bad idea...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/7 = 7* in 51:09
> Finally, it was the 14:th try this year. In a way it was simple solves,
> almost no twisted corners or flipped edges (but almost everyone had parity though).
> I felt rather confident, beginning to get some stability in memo now.
> ...



Yay - great effort! I wasn't expecting to win last week...was quite a strange occurence that none of you guys managed anything big. I will learn proper multi soon...and then I'll be able to try more than 2!


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2010)

2x2-(4.57), (7.20), 6.58, 5.31, 6.05 => 5.98

2x2 BLD- (33.82), DNF(51.35), DNF(1:27.09)=>33.82

3x3- (12.43), 16.34, 13.41, 17.01, (17.82) =>15.59

3x3 OH - (38.14), 27.96, 32.68, (19.27), 28.18 =>29.61

3x3 BLD- (4:00.32), DNF(5:35.28), DNF(4:35.33)=>4:00.32

5x5- 5:35.15, (5:09.36), 5:27.35, 6:15.35, (6:46.57)=> 5:45.95
haha..whatever..

Pyraminx-8.91, (6.55), (10.20), 6.83, 7.37=> 7.70


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 18, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 12.21, 11.27, (8.75), (33.14), 13.38 = *12.29*
*3x3x3:* (31.78), (DNF), 42.83, 36.23, 35.47 = *38.18*
*4x4x4:* 2:57.36, (3:10.15), 3:05.23, 2:19.51, (2:10.02) = *2:47.37*
*5x5x5:* (4:10.23), 4:11.50, 4:21.63, 4:12.55, (4:25.44) = *4:15.23*
*6x6x6:*
*7x7x7:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed: * (1:33.74), 1:32.89, 1:29.11, (1:20.09), 1:24.58 = *1:28.86*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:09.36*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:02.55*
*Megaminx:* 4:41.12, 5:39.30, (6:36.54), (3:54.40), 4:29.92 = *4:56.78*
*Pyraminx:* 16.87, 16.16, 17.43, (17.61), (15.89) = *16.82*
*Clock:* 23.28, (21.67), 24.73, (29.06), 27.20 = *25.07*
*Magic:* 1.97, 1.76, (2.67), (1.71), 1.77 = *1.83*
*Master Magic:* (9.12), 7.62, (6.72), 7.54, 7.28 = *7.48*
*Square-1:* 1:50.85, (1:30.83), 1:53.97, (2:40.18), 1:31.19 = *1:45.34*


----------



## Lumej (Apr 18, 2010)

Lumej

234: 2:44.55
3x3oh: 1:13.64, (1:16.87), (55.50), 1:00.08, 1:11.64 = 1:08.45
4x4: (1:34.31), 1:47.56, 2:10.81, (2:12.25), 1:47.50 = 1:55.29
2x2: (7.37), (16.00), 13.60, 14.38, 12.16 = 13.38
2345: 6:17.36
3x3: 22.76, 22.93, (21.83), 23.55, (26.54) = 23.08
MTS: 1:44.00, 1:25.71, (1:22.81), (1:58.73), 1:47.19 = 1:38.96
magic: 1.96, 2.56, 1.84, (1.75), (4.84) = 2.12
3x3wf: 10:19.65, 5:10.21, 9:13.38, (4:13.30), (DNF) = 8:14.41
2x2bld: DNF, 1:57.46, 2:25.96 = 1:57.46
5x5: 3:32.56, (3:51.08), 3:42.83, (3:32.50), 3:36.19 = 3:37.19
3x3bld: 8:59.67, DNF (7:06.61), DNF (6:41.24)= 8:59.67


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 19, 2010)

2x2x2: 10.52 8.30 (5.31) (12.54) 8.27 = 9.03
3x3x3: (17.86) 19.25 (22.30) 17.91 18.99 = 18.72
4x4x4: (1:25.95) 1:20.19 (1:10.32) 1:19.87 1:12.92 = 1:17.66
5x5x5: 2:46.20 (2:54.60) 2:45.86 (2:36.26) 2:45.30 = 1:45.79
6x6x6: 5:47.60 5:41.41 (6:28.85) 5:29.93 (5:11.47) = 5:39.65
7x7x7: (8:19.90) 7:59.63 (7:14.01) 7:42.58 8:08.87 = 7:57.03
3x3x3 OH: 51.31 40.88 48.23 (35.73) (59.75) = 46.81
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:59.40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:44.14
Magic: (1.15) 1.16 1.17 (1.20) 1.16 = 1.16
Megaminx: (3:37.49) (3:18.28) 3:24.75 3:30.73 3:33.64 = 3:29.71
Pyraminx: (8.53) 10.38 (12.69) 10.15 11.31 = 10.61


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 19, 2010)

3x3 multi BLD: 5/7 34:42.69
Comment: fail for the fourth time.  Forgot do to the parity alg on the two first cubes, which is just so unnescessary. Also the first cube had a three-cycle edges wrong. Memo took about 25:40.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2010)

2x2x2
3.68, 3.65, (3.47), 4.49, (4.57) = 3.94 avg5

Using LanLan this time. Not quite used to it

3x3x3
13.08, (11.69), 14.53, 13.72, (DNF) = 13.77 avg5

meh


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

*3x3:*20.17, 19.24, 20.05, (19.22), (20.62) = 19.82

Woot! First sub 20 in weekly competition!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 20, 2010)

4x4 times
1:00.60, 55.21, 46.63, 58.09, 55.62 =>56.31

so horrid >_> the 46.63 was blazing though =P


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2010)

*2x2*
11.52 11.64 7.38 11.86 10.24
*Average: 11.13*


*3x3*
36.70 31.14 29.92 27.08 28.33
*Average: 29.80*
Comment: A tie for my PB average


*4x4*
5:15.92 2:31.86 2:34.64 2:38.58 2:54.62
*Average: 2:42.61*


*2+3+4 Relay
3:36.33*


*2+3+4+5 Relay
9:27.91*


*2x2 BLD*
DNF 4:08.73 2:29.55
*Best = 2:29.55*


*Pyraminx*
34.17 29.26 1:06.22 36.02 39.88
*Average: 36.69*


*Magic*
2.68 2.40 2.18 3.31 5.27
*Average: 2.80*


----------



## LarsN (Apr 20, 2010)

5x5x5BLD:
DNF(21:13), DNF(16:34), DNF(18:44) = DNF
comment: Yes, third week in a row. I seem to be currently infected by the much feared dnf flu. Don't post too close to me. It may be contagious.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to try and do the opposite: I have DNF immunity at the moment so hopefully you'll get it too by being close to me.

5x5x5BLD: 23:35.37 [12:23.66], 17:55.16 [9:02.12], 17:54.06 [8:52.80] = 17:54.06 . All PBs


----------



## LarsN (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll accept some of your immunity and then hopefully it will show up at next weekly.
Congratulations on your PB's


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to try and do the opposite: I have DNF immunity at the moment so hopefully you'll get it too by being close to me.
> 
> 5x5x5BLD: 23:35.37 [12:23.66], 17:55.16 [9:02.12], 17:54.06 [8:52.80] = 17:54.06 . All PBs



Oh wow! That is three solves! Very good time too.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 20, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 11.69 11.58 9.47 11.83 7.25 = 10.91
Comment: Lol. LanLan
*3x3*: 21.28 DNF 23.22 24.43 22.52 = 23.39
Comment: Left my usual cube at the Doc's, so had to use my unbroken in HaiYan. Still okay.
*4x4*: 1.31.25 1.24.75 1.27.28 1.21.96 1.24.34 = 85.46
Comment: Meh
*6x6* 4.52.89 5.00.00 4.44.32 4.49.16 4.38.06 = 4.48.79
Comment:- Lol at 2nd.
*7x7*: 6.49.63 7.42.13 7.26.88 7.02.02 DNS = 7.23.68
Comment: PB avg. Almost a counting sub7 again. Maybe I'll finish the last one if I get time
*Clock*: 15.41 12.65 14.46 14.69 12.96 = 14.04
Comment: Watch out Toad! PB
*Magic*: 1.30 1.38 1.33 1.36 1.33 = 1.34
*Master Magic*: 2.96 3.61 2.88 2.91 2.96 = 2.94
Comment: I'm in the maintaining phase at the mo.


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

Micael said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try and do the opposite: I have DNF immunity at the moment so hopefully you'll get it too by being close to me.
> ...



WAT TIMES

STACKMAT SOON PLS



jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> *Clock*: 15.41 12.65 14.46 14.69 12.96 = 14.04
> Comment: Watch out Toad! PB



Lol, I can't let you be better than me at something, don't worry.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to try and do the opposite: I have DNF immunity at the moment so hopefully you'll get it too by being close to me.
> 
> 5x5x5BLD: 23:35.37 [12:23.66], 17:55.16 [9:02.12], 17:54.06 [8:52.80] = 17:54.06 . All PBs



Wow, your accuracy is pretty amazing. I want to know if this really continues.

Very nice job getting good at this so quickly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*4x4x4:* 1:44.36 [P], 1:31.11 [P], 1:44.43 [OP], 1:38.94, 1:43.80 [OP] = *1:42.37*
Comment: I'm badly out of practice. Horrible.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.03, 31.59, 44.88 = *31.59*
Comment: These were hard scrambles for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:31.44, 2:03.16, 2:07.58 = *1:31.44*
Comment: Not very good, but the first one was okay, I guess.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:03.00 [4:13], 7:39.20 [4:36], 7:55.10 [3:56] = *7:39.20*
Comment: Not particularly good, but I'm happy with three successes. The second one was slow memorization, but great execution - I think 3:04 might be my fastest ever!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:33.11, 9:26], 16:29.94 [8:09], DNF [17:27.27, 8:49] = *16:29.94*
Comment: First one was off by 4 corners, which I mismemorized; reoriented 3 -> 12. Second one was scary when I popped a wing, but I got it; reoriented 8 -> 13. Third one was off by 3 wings and 4 centrals; in both cases, I mismemorized one piece; reoriented 8 -> 11. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/6 = 2 points, 28:52.95* [19:30]
Comment: Second cube was off by 3 edges due to mismemorizing one piece; third cube was off by 2 corners twisted - I mismemorized at breaking of new cycle. Kind of fast, but these were really easy scrambles, so I'm not all that impressed by it. I did something different this time - I put two cubes in each room. So now I can handle 30 cubes at a time (except for the time limit). It seemed faster; I think it made it seem more like a big cube attempt, which was more comfortable for me.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 50:16.97 [22:38], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Terrible time memorizing; worse time executing. I did the wrong set of obliques almost all the way through and had to undo them and then redo them on the right side. The problem is I did this very late at night, and I was too tired. I was amazed it was actually solved!
*7x7x7:* DNF [46:59.34, 23:34], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by: 7 outer wings, 2 inner wings, 14 outer X centers, 6 outer + centers, and 16 obliques. I think all but the inner wings might be explained by the fact that I made the wrong setup move for one + center commutator, and then couldn't remember if it was wrong or right, so I guessed it was right. Now I'm betting it was wrong.  It wasn't a bad time, though. I seem to be getting faster at this.
*Magic:* 1.77, 2.15, 1.94, 2.69, 10.02 = *2.26*
*Master Magic:* 5.06, 4.43, 4.81, 4.94, 4.47 = *4.74*
*Pyraminx:* 1:01.33, DNF [1:26.81], 1:07.81, 1:10.86, DNF [58.63] = *DNF*
Comment: Sigh - another 2 DNF average. Isn't that three in a row? How sad. Both of the DNFs were just 2 flipped edges.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Apr 21, 2010)

3x3x3

52.25, 29.46, (DNF), 37.64, (28.44) = 39.78

i don't know what happen to me today. haih...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2010)

Rubik's Clock: 16.80 15.68 16.83 13.40 20.97
Starting to get back into clock, now a few others in Melbourne are nearing my slowness. I want to get sub 13 by Aussie Nats.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 21, 2010)

This ends LATE tomorrow right? Because I've still got to do my BLD events.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubik's Clock: 16.80 15.68 16.83 13.40 20.97
> Starting to get back into clock, now a few others in Melbourne are nearing my slowness. I want to get sub 13 by Aussie Nats.



Sub-13 can be done in another 200 solves. Seriously - I went from 20 to 11 in 350 solves. Sub-10 by Nats for you


----------



## Micael (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> So now I can handle 30 cubes at a time



Good, I'll wait for the video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> This ends LATE tomorrow right? Because I've still got to do my BLD events.


I was thinking of switching to putting up the new competitions on my Wednesday/Thursday night change (I did that last week), but now it occurs to me that I should stick to Arnaud's time zone (since it's really more convenient for me to post in the morning anyway). So I'll post this tomorrow morning my time, which will probably be more like early tomorrow night for you. I'll be shooting for something around 24 hours from now.



Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So now I can handle 30 cubes at a time
> ...


It might be a long wait - given a choice, I'd always rather do a 7x7x7 multi or a 2-7 relay. Once I get both of those successfully, then I might try it...


----------



## Micael (Apr 21, 2010)

That is fine, a 7x7x7 multi or 2-7 relay video would just amaze me (and all of us) more.


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Apr 21, 2010)

2x2: 2.78, 2.41, (3.70), (2.22), 2.78=2.66
3x3:14.48, (18.41), 15.62, (14.29)pll skip,14.84= 14.98 
3x3OH:32.65, 29.72, 27.31, 33.56, 28.20=30.19
5x5: (2:50.09), 2:33.35, 2:43.78, (2:23.94), 2:38.98=2:38.70


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.02, (6.11), (3.43), 5.77, 3.91 = 5.23
Switching to CLL
3x3x3: 15.28, (15.47), 15.43, (15.09), 15.16 = 15.29
Nice SD
4x4x4: 1:10.35, 1:10.46, (1:16.75), 1:08.65, (1:02.41) = 1:09.82
5x5x5: 2:26.09, (2:29.65), 2:24.32, 2:18.69, (2:15.46) = 2:23.03
7x7x7: 7:56.94, 7:48.13, 7:59.30, (8:05.13), (7:47.78) = 7:54.79
2x2x2BLD: 25.43, 26.53, DNF = 25.43
3x3x3BLD: 2:14.65, 2:54.37, 2:31.31 = 2:14.65
4x4x4BLD: 8:14.45 [3:45.86], DNS, DNS = 8:14.45
5x5x5BLD: 23:35.37 [12:23.66], 17:55.16 [9:02.12], 17:54.06 [8:52.80] = 17:55.16
MultiBLD: 2/2 9:54.75
OH: (36.43), 34.13, (27.59), 29.11, 30.41 = 31.22
Feet: 1:47.98, (1:59.31), 1:42.12, (1:37.86), 1:45.23 = 1:45.11
MTS: 50.42, 53.32, 51.67, (58.93), (50.95) = 52.05
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:35.31
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:54.00
Megaminx: 3:02.30, 3:14.81, (3:31.94), 3:05.61, (2:57.19) = 3:07.57
Pyraminx: 8.68, (5.19), (9.55), 8.56, 6.71 = 7.98
Square-1: 56.00, (59.88), 57.90, (28.34), 51.21 = 55.04
PB single
Clock: 8.65, (9.41), 9.04, 8.74, (8.43) = 8.81
FMC: DNF
I had a nice start: Normal scramble premove U', then B U2 R D' L D2 gives 2x2x3 block. I had some 19/20 move F2Ls but no good LL so couldn't be bothered to finish. 

These are my bld results for the last week: 2bld 2/3, 3bld 5/5 (inc. multi), 4bld 1/1, 5bld 5/5! I hope this accuracy continues forever!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.97, 5.49, (6.33), (4.79), 5.04 => 5.17
*3x3x3*: (12.82), 15.77, (16.47), 13.26, 13.16 => 14.06
*4x4x4*: (57.86), 1:00.34, (1:11.18), 1:01.49, 1:01.27 => 1:01.03
*5x5x5*: (1:39.70), (1:25.87), 1:32.26, 1:32.66, 1:37.32 => 1:34.08
*2x2 BLD*: DNF(33.21), 45.49, 54.17 => 45.49
*3x3 BLD*: DNF(3:39.66), DNF(3:01.75), 2:56.81 => 2:56.81
*3x3 OH*: 23.58, (32.22), (21.38), 23.63, 24.63 => 23.94
*3x3 MTS*: (1:30.99), (44.77), 1:08.96, 52.05, 1:13.51 => 1:04.84
*3x3 FM*: 43
D' L U L B2 L' R' F' D2 F' R' D F R' F D F' (D F' U' F D' F' U F) R B' D B R D R2 D' R2 (F' R' B' R F R' B R) D2
Explanation: basic inefficient Petrus thing, moves in parentheses are insertions (haven't tried this before)
*2+3+4*: 1:13.90
*2+3+4+5*: 2:42.38
*Clock*: 11.96, 10.95, (10.63), 11.33, (13.25) => 11.41
*Megaminx*: 1:42.74, 1:41.22, (1:31.24), (1:45.82), 1:42.17 => 1:42.04
*Pyraminx*: 9.76, 10.26, 8.15, (5.94), (12.08) => 9.39
*Square-1*: 32.39, (28.60), (37.85), 33.00, 32.15


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.92
4.66, 6.24, 4.73, 5.37, 4.12
Comments: nice sub5
3x3x3: 19.42
18.94, 20.27, 17.41, 19.04, 21.83
Comments: yeah, sub20 finally
4x4x4: 1:34.48
1:42.25, 1:26.64, 1:13.28, 1:39.75, 1:37.04
Comments: i need practise on 4x4 and 5x5.
5x5x5: 2:34.15
2:40.94, 2:19.37, 2:43.35, 2:28.15, 2:33.36
7x7x7: 7:21.05
7:46.22, 7:03.95, 7:12.96, 8:10.85, 6:48.40
Comments: 5 attempts, so boring...
2x2BLD: 51.80
54.42, 51.80, 1:05.07
Comments: feel not so good at Lanlan colour when blindfolded.
3x3BLD: 2:18.99
DNF, 2:32.65, 2:18.99
Comments: good.
3x3OH: 1:00.87
55.40, 57.79, 1:25.20, 54.84, 1:09.42
3x3 MTS: 1:16.11
1:29.08, 1:06.44, 1:05.11, 1:12.81, DNF
234 Relay: 2:07.78
2345 Relay: 4:26.32
Pyraminx: 9.72
9.46, 10.29, 11.45, 9.41, 7.79
SQ1: 33.05
33.05, 31.36, 39.56, 32.53, 33.58
Multi: 4/6(2 points), 50:33


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 22, 2010)

3x3: 39.60, 33.62, 34.00, 36.61, 34.02=34.88 
Terrible


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2: 3.30, 2.55, 2.61, 3.69, 2.09 = 2.82
argh. Really should have been a bit faster.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 22, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 7.25*
7.77, 7.71, 6.27, (14.36), (5.70)
_Stuffed up the first side on the 14, I'm pretty happy with the average._

*3x3x3: Avg = 19.90*
17.46, 20.05, 22.19, (16.59), (22.26)
_On the last solve my fingers slipped on the Y perm adding a second or two._

*4x4x4: Avg = 2:36.27*
(3:09.14), 2:39.91, 2:32.74, (2:27.96), 2:36.16
_I really failed my OLL parity alg on the first._

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: = 3:09.95*
_My 3x3 felt like it dragged on for a while._

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 35.77*
34.28, 37.24, (50.46), 35.77, (34.21)
_Comletely failed the OLL on the third._

*3x3x3 BLD: = DNF*
_DNF (2:18.87), DNF (2:28.77), DNF (2:33.29)_
_What a dud, the last one was close, the second popped on the corners, regardless of the pop I don't think it would of been solved._

*4x4x4 BLD: = DNF*
DNF (31:45.xx), DNF (30:52.xx), DNS
_On both the attempts the centers were the only pieces unsolved, on the second attempt just 2 centers needed to be swapped because I forgot to memorise the last center. :fp_

*3x3 Multi BLD: = -2 points (0/2 in 11:42.77)*


*Pyraminx: Avg = 22.94*
22.08, (21.09), 23.11, 23.64, (44.26)
_My turning and recognition is bad._

Lol, my BLD was such a fail.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 22, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Clock: 16.80 15.68 16.83 13.40 20.97
> ...


It took me about 5 reads of your post for me to understand what you meant 
I don't plan on doing another 200 solves by Australian nats, recently I have been obsessed with bld (I can't solve it bld yet though)



kinch2002 said:


> Clock: 8.65, (9.41), 9.04, 8.74, (8.43) = 8.81


This post made it even more confusing for me  Nice average. Do you remember how long it took you to get from 16 to this speed? (solve-wise)
I just wanna get sub 13 without much effort. I used to be _just_ sub 15 btw (pb a12 got down to 14.8x)

Ok, in the next 3~ weeks, I'll try to get sub 13, because at next meetup in Melbourne I can attend, I am lending Fazrulz my clock, so he can give me some inspiration to practise when he gets faster than me in a day


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Apr 22, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.44 , 9.86 , (5.88) , 10.15 , (10.21) = 9.15
3x3x3: (14.11) , (20.72) , 17.47 , 15.66 , 15.80 = 16.31
4x4x4: 1:02.86 , 1:01.91 , 1:02.28 , (1:03.22) , (1:00.08) = 1:02.35
5x5x5:	2:18.97 , (2:41.91) , 2:23.86 , (2:05.91) , 2:34.78 = 2:23.86
6x6x6: (4:30.25) , 5:31.50 , 4:38.72 , 5:36.88 , (5:45.68)=
7x7x7: 8:18.38 , DNS , DNS, DNS , DNS , DNF
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 51.78 , DNS , DNS = 51.78
3x3x3 One Handed: 45.30 , 45.72 , (55.09) , 48.94 , (43.25) = 46.65
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (DNF) , 1:55.46 , (1:00.56) , 1:26.46 , 1:28.47 = 1:36.80
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.41 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:47.90
Magic: 2.05 , (1.61) , 2.09 , (2.46) , 2.44 = 2.19
Clock : (21.27) , (25.91) , 24.33 , 22.84 , 22.34 = 23.17
PyraMinx: 13.84 , (51.93) , 16.65 , (10.47) , 27.18 = 19.22


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I've done a total of 1000 clock solves now, and I think I was at 16 after 200 solves - you can work out the rest! Learn to use lucky cases properly (if you haven't already) and just get good look ahead and it will all come together


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2010)

*Results week 16*

No surprise who won the contest total. Congratulations Simon!
A little surprise (at least for me) that neither Feliks nor Simon (nor Mats V) won 3x3. onoionhoney did, congratulations 

I may also add that Sweden ruled Multi this week 

*2x2x2*(50)

 2.52 Escher
 2.66 Eduardo Lins
 2.73 onionhoney
 2.82 Anthony
 2.95 Edward_Lin
 3.19 fazrulz
 3.29 SimonWestlund
 3.43 MTGjumper
 3.93 Neo63
 3.94 Kirjava
 3.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.15 Morten
 4.16 joey
 4.17 Yes, We Can!
 4.21 Novriil
 4.25 Baian Liu
 4.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.35 AdvanceFIN
 4.92 Hong_Zhang
 5.03 JunwenYao
 5.14 Evan Liu
 5.17 qqwref
 5.23 kinch2002
 5.42 04mucklowd
 5.64 cubedude7
 5.83 sz35
 5.98 Jin
 6.97 mande
 7.25 Zane_C
 7.42 janelle
 8.08 dunpeal2064
 8.21 Sir E Brum
 8.60 barrymikhael
 8.95 PeterV
 9.03 sutty17
 9.15 pierrotlenageur
 9.38 wsc78
 9.90 Cride5
 10.61 Isbit
 10.91 jamesdeanludlow
 11.13 Carson
 11.35 martin8768
 12.29 MichaelErskine
 12.34 Edam
 13.24 jave
 13.38 Lumej
 14.15 tres.60
 14.34 HsilgnE RelyT
 17.68 dada222
 20.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(56)

 10.01 onionhoney
 10.39 SimonWestlund
 10.50 fazrulz
 11.85 MTGjumper
 12.28 joey
 12.30 Yes, We Can!
 12.86 Morten
 12.89 ManasijV
 13.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 13.12 zaub3rfr4g
 13.23 AdvanceFIN
 13.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.38 nlCuber22
 13.78 Kirjava
 14.06 qqwref
 15.03 Eduardo Lins
 15.29 kinch2002
 15.37 Neo63
 15.59 Jin
 16.31 pierrotlenageur
 16.40 Novriil
 16.40 Edam
 16.44 sz35
 16.54 cubedude7
 18.24 mande
 18.27 Baian Liu
 18.72 sutty17
 19.14 Thomas09
 19.16 Evan Liu
 19.42 Hong_Zhang
 19.70 04mucklowd
 19.82 ArcticxWolf
 19.90 Zane_C
 20.76 Cride5
 20.85 barrymikhael
 23.08 Lumej
 23.10 wsc78
 23.13 Isbit
 23.39 jamesdeanludlow
 23.91 Sir E Brum
 25.47 janelle
 26.69 PeterV
 27.00 jave
 29.44 HsilgnE RelyT
 29.80 Carson
 31.25 dada222
 32.89 Luigimamo
 33.36 larf
 34.88 kprox1994
 37.53 peedu
 38.18 MichaelErskine
 39.78 fiqnocchio
 45.12 MatsBergsten
 45.44 martin8768
 47.84 tres.60
 57.77 RubiksDude
*4x4x4*(37)

 44.53 fazrulz
 50.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 50.38 SimonWestlund
 56.31 rachmaninovian
 56.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.43 MTGjumper
 59.67 JunwenYao
 1:01.03 qqwref
 1:02.19 Yes, We Can!
 1:02.35 pierrotlenageur
 1:02.58 Morten
 1:07.46 Neo63
 1:07.92 sz35
 1:09.82 kinch2002
 1:16.02 AdvanceFIN
 1:17.57 cubedude7
 1:17.66 sutty17
 1:23.75 Evan Liu
 1:25.31 Edam
 1:25.46 jamesdeanludlow
 1:34.48 Hong_Zhang
 1:34.89 Novriil
 1:38.18 04mucklowd
 1:41.80 jave
 1:42.37 Mike Hughey
 1:55.29 Lumej
 1:59.40 dunpeal2064
 2:01.17 Isbit
 2:07.91 wsc78
 2:11.59 larf
 2:30.36 janelle
 2:36.27 Zane_C
 2:42.61 Carson
 2:47.37 MichaelErskine
 2:51.18 MatsBergsten
 3:10.06 Sir E Brum
 5:50.89 tres.60
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:21.87 fazrulz
 1:34.08 qqwref
 1:38.39 SimonWestlund
 1:43.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:53.03 Yes, We Can!
 2:00.74 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:01.16 sz35
 2:18.61 04mucklowd
 2:23.03 kinch2002
 2:25.87 pierrotlenageur
 2:30.79 AdvanceFIN
 2:34.15 Hong_Zhang
 2:38.70 Eduardo Lins
 2:43.20 Edam
 2:44.97 Novriil
 2:45.79 sutty17
 3:07.58 Evan Liu
 3:37.19 Lumej
 3:41.91 jave
 4:15.23 MichaelErskine
 5:45.95 Jin
 7:35.66 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:51.72 SimonWestlund
 3:02.27 fazrulz
 4:24.33 cubedude7
 4:48.79 jamesdeanludlow
 5:11.38 04mucklowd
 5:15.70 pierrotlenageur
 5:39.65 sutty17
 5:43.15 Edam
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(10)

 5:01.99 SimonWestlund
 7:08.61 cubedude7
 7:21.04 Hong_Zhang
 7:23.68 jamesdeanludlow
 7:54.27 JunwenYao
 7:54.79 kinch2002
 7:57.03 sutty17
 9:10.73 Edam
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 19.21 fazrulz
 20.21 Morten
 22.16 SimonWestlund
 23.95 qqwref
 24.86 Neo63
 24.98 MTGjumper
 25.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.58 zaub3rfr4g
 26.82 ManasijV
 28.05 Yes, We Can!
 29.61 Jin
 30.19 Eduardo Lins
 31.22 kinch2002
 33.06 sz35
 33.30 aronpm
 34.28 Novriil
 35.76 Zane_C
 36.35 mande
 38.40 Evan Liu
 42.39 Isbit
 44.79 barrymikhael
 46.65 pierrotlenageur
 46.81 sutty17
 52.24 jave
 58.70 Edam
 1:00.87 Hong_Zhang
 1:01.93 janelle
 1:06.69 cubedude7
 1:08.45 Lumej
 1:09.63 Sir E Brum
 1:16.49 dunpeal2064
 1:28.86 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:45.11 kinch2002
 2:04.04 SimonWestlund
 8:14.41 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(25)

 10.60 fazrulz
 14.92 MTGjumper
 18.85 Evan Liu
 25.43 kinch2002
 25.52 Morten
 26.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 26.51 SimonWestlund
 27.87 MatsBergsten
 31.38 cubedude7
 31.59 Mike Hughey
 32.50 sz35
 34.01 Yes, We Can!
 36.92 Isbit
 45.49 qqwref
 51.78 pierrotlenageur
 51.80 Hong_Zhang
 1:15.16 04mucklowd
 1:24.10 Neo63
 1:57.46 Lumej
 2:29.55 Carson
 3:38.20 Cride5
 DNF Jin
 DNF Edward_Lin
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF Sir E Brum
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 1:09.65 zaub3rfr4g
 1:19.69 ManasijV
 1:21.00 SimonWestlund
 1:31.44 Mike Hughey
 1:36.08 x-colo-x
 1:43.03 Gunnar
 1:46.69 cubedude7
 1:47.02 barrymikhael
 1:56.44 MatsBergsten
 2:05.05 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:08.29 mande
 2:14.65 kinch2002
 2:18.99 Hong_Zhang
 2:56.81 qqwref
 8:59.67 Lumej
13:29.28 04mucklowd
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jin
 DNF Isbit
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF aronpm
 DNF fazrulz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 7:39.20 Mike Hughey
 8:14.45 kinch2002
 9:01.39 SimonWestlund
13:50.88 Gunnar
17:59.00 Isbit
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

16:29.94 Mike Hughey
17:54.06 kinch2002
 DNF LarsN
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

7/7 MatsBergsten
8/10 Micael
4/4 SimonWestlund
6/8 Isbit
5/7 aronpm
5/7 Gunnar
2/2 ManasijV
2/2 mande
2/2 kinch2002
4/6 Mike Hughey
4/6 Hong_Zhang
0/2 Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 51.98 kinch2002
 1:04.84 qqwref
 1:08.75 SimonWestlund
 1:16.11 Hong_Zhang
 1:36.80 pierrotlenageur
 1:38.97 Lumej
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 58.86 fazrulz
 1:05.98 SimonWestlund
 1:13.90 qqwref
 1:20.71 Morten
 1:22.77 Yes, We Can!
 1:27.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:32.41 pierrotlenageur
 1:35.31 kinch2002
 1:36.40 sz35
 1:37.48 Evan Liu
 1:45.68 cubedude7
 1:56.22 Novriil
 1:59.40 sutty17
 2:04.50 04mucklowd
 2:07.78 Hong_Zhang
 2:08.78 Edam
 2:27.53 jave
 2:44.55 Lumej
 3:09.95 Zane_C
 3:27.20 janelle
 3:36.33 Carson
 4:09.36 MichaelErskine
 4:22.56 MatsBergsten
 4:27.92 Sir E Brum
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:42.38 qqwref
 2:59.61 SimonWestlund
 3:32.59 sz35
 3:43.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:47.90 pierrotlenageur
 3:54.00 kinch2002
 4:07.19 04mucklowd
 4:16.37 Novriil
 4:26.32 Hong_Zhang
 4:44.14 sutty17
 4:47.18 Edam
 5:19.58 Evan Liu
 6:17.36 Lumej
 6:56.97 jave
 8:02.55 MichaelErskine
 9:27.91 Carson
*Magic*(20)

 1.16 sutty17
 1.22 Evan Liu
 1.34 jamesdeanludlow
 1.43 zaub3rfr4g
 1.56 SimonWestlund
 1.59 Novriil
 1.64 Yes, We Can!
 1.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.80 Morten
 1.83 MichaelErskine
 1.86 04mucklowd
 1.91 janelle
 2.12 Lumej
 2.19 pierrotlenageur
 2.26 Mike Hughey
 2.41 jave
 2.80 Carson
 2.84 wsc78
 3.56 sz35
 16.44 ZB_FTW!!!
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.94 jamesdeanludlow
 3.92 SimonWestlund
 3.92 Morten
 3.97 04mucklowd
 4.74 Mike Hughey
 4.77 Novriil
 6.93 Isbit
 7.48 MichaelErskine
 8.20 Edam
*Clock*(12)

 8.20 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.81 kinch2002
 8.96 larf
 9.35 Morten
 10.73 SimonWestlund
 11.37 r_517
 11.41 qqwref
 13.25 cubedude7
 14.04 jamesdeanludlow
 20.15 Baian Liu
 23.17 pierrotlenageur
 25.07 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(24)

 4.94 fazrulz
 5.35 SimonWestlund
 5.58 Neo63
 5.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.57 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.06 Morten
 7.30 Jin
 7.33 Novriil
 7.98 kinch2002
 9.39 qqwref
 9.49 cubedude7
 9.72 Hong_Zhang
 10.61 sutty17
 11.48 Edam
 13.01 Yes, We Can!
 15.48 janelle
 16.82 MichaelErskine
 19.22 pierrotlenageur
 22.88 Baian Liu
 22.94 Zane_C
 30.02 tres.60
 36.69 Carson
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF dunpeal2064
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:02.30 SimonWestlund
 1:34.89 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:42.04 qqwref
 1:50.02 04mucklowd
 1:59.55 Yes, We Can!
 2:12.07 cubedude7
 2:27.15 JunwenYao
 3:07.57 kinch2002
 3:24.03 mande
 3:29.71 sutty17
 4:56.78 MichaelErskine
 5:10.89 Edam
 DNF Neo63
*Square-1*(13)

 14.25 MTGjumper
 18.69 Neo63
 20.78 SimonWestlund
 25.58 fazrulz
 26.43 cubedude7
 28.27 Morten
 32.51 qqwref
 33.05 Hong_Zhang
 39.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 55.04 kinch2002
 1:00.13 Yes, We Can!
 1:44.35 jave
 1:45.34 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

26 Stini
34 Cride5
37 mande
43 qqwref
44 SimonWestlund
DNF  guusrs
DNF  kinch2002

*Contest results*

480 SimonWestlund
347 kinch2002
322 fazrulz
315 qqwref
291 Hyprul 9-ty2
273 Morten
268 Yes, We Can!
233 cubedude7
219 Hong_Zhang
216 pierrotlenageur
212 MTGjumper
204 Neo63
198 Novriil
194 trying-to-speedcube...
193 sz35
190 04mucklowd
189 sutty17
187 Evan Liu
156 Edam
135 Eduardo Lins
132 mande
131 Mike Hughey
130 Jin
129 AdvanceFIN
125 Isbit
124 zaub3rfr4g
123 Lumej
119 ManasijV
117 jamesdeanludlow
114 MatsBergsten
114 Zane_C
109 onionhoney
95 joey
93 jave
92 JunwenYao
91 janelle
90 MichaelErskine
89 Kirjava
88 Baian Liu
81 barrymikhael
65 Cride5
65 Carson
61 Sir E Brum
56 wsc78
53 aronpm
52 Escher
52 Edward_Lin
51 Gunnar
49 Anthony
47 nlCuber22
46 dunpeal2064
38 rachmaninovian
37 PeterV
36 larf
32 Thomas09
28 ArcticxWolf
26 Micael
24 ZB_FTW!!!
23 x-colo-x
22 tres.60
21 HsilgnE RelyT
18 dada222
17 Stini
17 martin8768
13 Luigimamo
12 guusrs
11 kprox1994
10 peedu
10 LarsN
9 r_517
8 fiqnocchio
4 RubiksDude


----------



## Novriil (Apr 22, 2010)

Novriil said:


> 2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
> 4:16.37
> Also nice solves. 3x3 didn't go so well. On 4x4 I did wrong OLL but I also got a PLL skip  Nice edge pairing on 5x5.



I did a 2-5 relay too 

Congratulations Simon again


----------



## guusrs (Apr 22, 2010)

FMC: DNF
( I found a nice 27-mover but due to writing errors I couldn't reproduce it last night)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2010)

Mats, congratulations on the multi victory!!!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 22, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Megaminx: 2:05.40, 2:02.58, 2:25.17
> first solve had J perm  1 look PLL ftw



Sorry didn't have time to calculate average and forgot to do a bunch of events this week...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)
> 
> 7:39.20 Mike Hughey
> 8:14.45 kinch2002
> ...



Almost...hopefully I'll get you next week! Btw I've started doing middle edges visual, even though I solve them right at the end. I find it sticks for long enough and there's not a whole lot of point having a letter system in place for 11 pieces.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)
> ...



Yeah, I've noticed you coming for me.  Seriously, awesome job!

And please don't get discouraged when your streak ends and you finally DNF a couple.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx: 2:05.40, 2:02.58, 2:25.17
> ...



You don't have to calculate the average at all. The program does that. But if you want to enter with three times you have to add DNS DNS after the three valid times (and you get a DNF as average result of course). I did that now.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4*(37)
> 34.  2:47.37 MichaelErskine
> 35.  2:51.18 MatsBergsten​*2-3-4 Relay*(24)
> 22.  4:09.36 MichaelErskine
> 23.  4:22.56 MatsBergsten​


Wow Mats, I think you must have changed your 4x4 technique (or mine has stopped working!)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2010)

Sub-9 podium


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



Oh I thought the format was mean of three :fp
I feel like an idiot now...I'll try to remember that for next (this) weekly


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 24, 2010)

8th place,still good, because I couldn't competit in 5x5, because it's in modding process.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Wow Mats, I think you must have changed your 4x4 technique (or mine has stopped working!)



New cube (OJ, but big). 
New technique(?), a little, all 3x3 practice makes me dare do OLL:s also on a 4x4.
Some luck, this week I am back to 3:10 and Relay dnf.

Still I am not all to much behind you


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 28, 2010)

@ Mats B:
it's named QJ not OJ


----------

